# Costs of stepping up to a 35+' Sportfisher???



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

Considering stepping up from a trailerable center console to a sportfisher w/ twin inboards (probably gasoline), generator, a/c, etc... in the 35' - 40' range. I know the maintenance, slip & repair costs can be high but would like to get some real world numbers from those that are there or have been there...

Thanks!!


----------



## capt.matt (Aug 20, 2005)

*Bigger Hole in the water*

Got some money you need to unload? O' yea gas never gas inboard off shore. My 2 cents.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Bottom Jobs once a year, The cost of gas, mobile mechanic, and not being able to move it before a huricane, I will not go back. We have a 31' Ocean Master now with 2 new 300 suzukis. If the cost is worth the bigger size do it but get a diesel not a gas rig.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

Have you considered a trailerable sportfisher like a fountain 38 LX or something of the sorts. They have twin yanmars. They also make a full sportfish model in a 32'. Dont know if you can get it w/ inboards. Almost all of the high performance boat manyfacturers (fountain, contender, SeaVee, yellowfin, jupiter, etc.) make some sort of inboard sportfisher that is still trailerable. My suggestion for price is to look at boattrader or yachtworld.com. They have every style, make and model out there pretty much.


----------



## marlin1989 (Jun 27, 2005)

I am doing what you are thinking about and to do it right I spend 10K to 15K per year plus slip to keep the boat ready all the time. Wash every week, 2 wax jobs per year, Bright work twice a year, bottom, zinc, bearing, impellers, oil changes, and etc...


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the input... Actual annual expenses ie. Marlin1989's comments are especially helpful...

Keep em coming. Actual best case to nightmare scenarios...

Thanks!!!


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

we had a 32ft whaler sport-fisher. we had it swamp one winter while we were away. it didn't sink because it's a waler but still. we think that the shore power failed along with the bilge pumps. we now have a 24ft waler and its a dream in comparison. we can run twice as fast and not worry about it. get something you can put on a trailer and in a dry place.


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a 32 Chris Craft, slip 240/month wash 1/week 45 
I do the bright work, waxing, engine maint (twin diesel) myself
1 mile / gallon 
now the big pluses the boat takes about 10 minutes to get ready to go
i've been in 10' seas and the boat is heavy enough to ride good
pleanty of cabin space to getout of the rain

Randy


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

bobbycocano said:


> we had a 32ft whaler sport-fisher. we had it swamp one winter while we were away. it didn't sink because it's a waler but still. we think that the shore power failed along with the bilge pumps. we now have a 24ft waler and its a dream in comparison. we can run twice as fast and not worry about it. get something you can put on a trailer and in a dry place.


theres a 31 or 28 bertam at island moorings thats about to do the same thing! its listing on its starboard side badd!!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

You have to run ( drive around ) a sportfishing type boat once a week during the summer to keep the bottom and the wheels clean.

That means once a week.

And every other week in the winter.

If you don't they get marine life build up on them and you loose speed and fuel mileage.

Its best to pull it out of the water every 6 months ( $300 +)

Have it inspected... possibly have the bottom power-washed ( $150 )

New zinc's installed ( $125 )

If anything else is wrong or unsafe have it repaired right then ( $$$$$ )

Slip rental ( Bridge Harbor Marina ) $300 + Elect.

Fuel tab driving to and from marina ( once a week ) $30 +/-.

Washing, Waxing, and Cleaning Bright Work ( $100 ) every month.

Once a week when you show up to move the boat you find something else that needs to be fixed.... ( $50 + ).

Owning a Sportfishing type boat is a Life Style.

It takes a lot of your free time.

Good luck...

*MB *


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

KG2 said:


> theres a 31 or 28 bertam at island moorings thats about to do the same thing! its listing on its starboard side badd!!


ooh that sucks. do you think it will make it to the bottom? or will the mooring lines hold it up? or will someone figure it out before too late?

taking bets now.

lol be sure you really really want a sport fisher before going down that trail.

and with the gas prices going up especially on diesel its going to be pretty costly.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

All depends on what you want - slow and comfortable or fast and slappy. There are some great deals on all kinds of used boats now so try a few out. You're not going to have as much fun in a small open boat when it gets nasty in the Gulf, like big chops and rain which does happen (like the wind right now!). There again if you only fish a few really nice, flat calm days a summer you're maybe better off with something you can trailer or put in dry stack. 

See what YOU want and then work it out if you can. Follow your dream, bruddah.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

......ask yourself

how many times a year have you gone the last 5 yrs avg. ? are you all of a sudden going to fish more? maybe so...
who paid the expenses?
can you really afford the added fuel and maint?
afford people hopping on and walking away from your boat after a trip without chipping in properly?
do you tend to want to overnight or day trip?
how far from your house to a potential slip?

if the answer is yes go for it...............if not plan B

there are some possible writeoff benefits to consider too


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Figure $1000 per foot per year. Trust me, it is an accurate figure by the time you figure insurance, slip rental, maintenance and repairs, boat washings, etc.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

on the other hand, if you have it where you live and its in your back yard, you can keep up with things on a regular basis,
I know a LOT of folks here are into going FAST on the water, but as our bodies cant take the POUNDING as they get smarter, they adapt to comfort. Doesnt mean you need to spend 100's of thousands either. I have a 35 twin diesel that cruises at 17-18 knots and makes boomvang and back on 200 Gallons . I know that hurts some of you guys!! It might take me 5 1/2 housr, but its a comfortable trip and room for everyone to relax.
you may have seen me out there, and hope we see you again soon,
regards, Jewfish


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Gas inboards, gas in the bilge= KABOOM! widow makers......


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

bobbycocano said:


> ooh that sucks. do you think it will make it to the bottom? or will the mooring lines hold it up? or will someone figure it out before too late?
> 
> taking bets now.
> 
> ...


I am in for $ 1000 it stays on top and settles back after the port engine is reinstalled.


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Over the Edge said:


> Figure $1000 per foot per year. Trust me, it is an accurate figure by the time you figure insurance, slip rental, maintenance and repairs, boat washings, etc.


I would definately agree with that statement. The figure is only for routine maintenance and operation. It doesn't include major overhauls or a loan payment if there is any. Also, everyones fuel bill is almost going to double, so take that in consideration too.

I would not reccomend gasoline engines in a boat that size.

Good Luck

Sam


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Just a note the island is lising becaue they removed one engine. They should have put a 50 gallon drum of water on that side but did not. Not the smartes thing I seen but it is not because it has water.



KG2 said:


> theres a 31 or 28 bertam at island moorings thats about to do the same thing! its listing on its starboard side badd!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Couple points. First, gas and inboard represent no particular risk of explosion that can not be addressed with simple common sense. Really. Its no big deal. 

Second, gas in the 35 foot range means slow and thristy. Think .70 to .80 nmpg at 17 or 18 knots on a deep v hull. Perhaps too slow for longer runs. Perhaps not. Flatten out the stern for better milage, and its a pounder. 

Third, I pay something like $125.00 a month for a 30 foot slip with a sling, although I provided the sling. 

Fourth, sure there is real time involved. If you buy a wash and run boat, that time is less. If you want sparkling teak, spotless stainless, and a flawless boat, well, its more time and money. At some point, one must say to oneself - does the upgrade/repair/improvement catch more fish or is it just another bell or whistle that adds little practical value but comes with a maintenence price that is too dear. 

Fifth, some of us would say the ride is worth it. Others, not so much. Me, I will not go back to an outboard offshore boat, but opinions vary. 

Sixth, diesel is cheaper at the dock than gas.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Dark 30 said:


> Considering stepping up from a trailerable center console to a sportfisher w/ twin inboards (probably gasoline), generator, a/c, etc... in the 35' - 40' range. I know the maintenance, slip & repair costs can be high but would like to get some real world numbers from those that are there or have been there...
> 
> Thanks!!


I have 37' boat with 12'8" beam but I have outboards. So it is not trailable nor do I have one. I will break down my earlier cost.

Slip Rental (300-330 a month) I was island mooring but recently moved to another marina that is $1000 a year.

Average Gas 50 cents a gallon higher.

Insurance 2100 for non names stormed coverage 4300 for named storm coverage

Bottom Paint every other year, We just paid $1450 (mine is a Cat hull so might be more cost), that cost included everything (pull out, sand, paint,etc)

On the other stuff like, bilges failing, etc, if you are at any marina, they will call you if you boats starts to list or such. (Like I posted before the one at Island Moorings is missing an engine. They would not let a boat just sink there).

Myself I made friends with everyone so never had any concerns. At Island mooring there is a guy name Dave Hamilton that would do any work on my boat. Including he would jump in with scuba gear and clean the bottom of the boat and all through hull filings for 75 dollars.

Dave still will clean my boat at the new marina and I have already met pretyy much everyone on my side of the new one. I gave out hats with my boat name. Like I say make friends.

Joe


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

ramrunner2 said:


> I would definately agree with that statement. The figure is only for routine maintenance and operation. It doesn't include major overhauls or a loan payment if there is any. Also, everyones fuel bill is almost going to double, so take that in consideration too.
> 
> I would not reccomend gasoline engines in a boat that size.
> 
> ...


1000 dollars a foot a year is way to high. My boat is 37', if I had to pay 37,000 dollars a year before I even make my boat payment, I would not even be able to go down and site on the boat. The fuel bill on average i 50 cents higher. Again if the doubled the cost of fuel that would be crazy. Some places are higher than others but nothing even close to double. I am speaking about my 37' boat that I have had on the water 3 years going on four. I never even got close to some of these numbers.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

It is all in what you want to do...

I have a 37' and there are a few others that have bigger boats here as well, they do not post a lot.

What are you looking for? If you are going to buy a 35+ I would suggest getting the largest boat you can afford. 

It is not a game for the weak and feable. If you are worried about 1000 dollars you are getting into the wrong arena. Larger boats are not for people on a strict budget. My wonderful partner (She) has the house. I put my income in the boat. If is a fair trade off. 

It is a life style... I love it and have been around it all my life. I enjoy being on the water. I am in no rush to get home from being offshore. Speed is not a factor for me, comfort is.

My boat is my freetime and this is how I relax. 

PM me if you would like other information.

John


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

jdusek said:


> 1000 dollars a foot a year is way to high. My boat is 37', if I had to pay 37,000 dollars a year before I even make my boat payment, I would not even be able to go down and site on the boat. The fuel bill on average i 50 cents higher. Again if the doubled the cost of fuel that would be crazy. Some places are higher than others but nothing even close to double. I am speaking about my 37' boat that I have had on the water 3 years going on four. I never even got close to some of these numbers.


I agree... WOW thoes are some huge numbers...


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

KG2: V hulls generally don't list port or stbd when going down... especially berts. They go bow first. Probably an engine out of her.

Ernest: Where are you getting fuel? I'm sitting light and I need as many options possible real soon. Not looking forward to $1000 top off. You are in Bolivar right?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Check the shrimp boat dock about 1.5 miles (give or take, not exact) up the ICW from the ferry landing on Bolivar. 

My last top off was a couple weeks ago at GYB. Think I paid $3.55 (or $3.52), but I was in the area, it was convienent, and I was in need of only about 90 gallons. 

Shrimp boat dock was - round numbers - $.20 to $.25 cheaper than the GYB at times last Summer.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a 36' cabin cruiser $1000.00 a foot per month is too high, but with all expenses $1000.00 a trip just for gas plus $250.00 month slip $600.00 twice a year for haulouts. Bottom job & zinc $800.00 - $1000.00, etc,$3000.00 ins. I easily blow $20,000.00 a year. Next time I would buy a diesal although they have their own expenses


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Ernest, I'll give them a try.

As far as folks with $600 haul outs, please tell me where because I don't want to get anywhere near them. 

I haul out at Hillmans up dickinson bayou. For $200 you get hauled, blocked, 3 days on the hard, and back in the water. You can do all your own work, or hire your own people. Its a DIY boat yard with mainly shimpers & oyster boats, but you do see the occasional sportfisher.

I hauled in Feb., and my bottom was only 1 year old, and looked really good. Spent $50 on a pint of bottom paint for touch-up & running gear, threw on some new zincs (which you can get there much cheaper than anywhere I've found) and was back in the water on my third day. I really only needed 2 days, but 3 are free so I was out on a friday morning, and back in on monday morning.

Other costs you don't foresee are major break downs, but that will happen on any boat. It is much more time consuming, and you are kinda married to her, but once you are in love, you just won't look at a trailer boat the same. If you are tight on cash, don't do it.... in other words, if you have to finance a sportfisher, you have no business owning one.

My .02


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Over the Edge said:


> Figure $1000 per foot per year. Trust me, it is an accurate figure by the time you figure insurance, slip rental, maintenance and repairs, boat washings, etc.


I agree with it too. Also remember older boats are going to take more maintenance to keep them up. Some peoples level of maintenance is lacking though. OTE and ramrunner are fishing 40 plus foot newer boats and realize what it takes to keep them up and looking/performing like new.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

i'm like jewfish. boat stays at the house, so no storage expense. once a year quick haul with zincs at noe's is about $200. 33' boat w/twin cummins 6bt's gets about 1 nmpg at 20 kt cruise. i do all my own maintenance up to and including engine swaps. the biggest issue i have is getting out of the way of storms.
B.O.A.T. means break out another thousand, and friends don't let friends drive gas boats.


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

jdusek said:


> 1000 dollars a foot a year is way to high. My boat is 37', if I had to pay 37,000 dollars a year before I even make my boat payment, I would not even be able to go down and site on the boat. The fuel bill on average i 50 cents higher. Again if the doubled the cost of fuel that would be crazy. Some places are higher than others but nothing even close to double. I am speaking about my 37' boat that I have had on the water 3 years going on four. I never even got close to some of these numbers.


For a twin screw diesel with a 9KW generator that you put 2-300 hours a year on, that figure is not too high. Last year we payed $2.65 for diesel. This year it will be $4+, so 30% fuel increase over last year.

We change the oil every 100 hours, have 2 AC's, a freezer compressor for the cockpit freezer, 4 8D batteries, wax the gelcoat twice a year, wax the metal 3-4 times a year, wash the boat 2-3 times a month, New botom evey 18 months, pull and clean the raw water cooling system every 24 months, impellers, belts, and on and on and on. A twin screw inboard is a different game.

Sam


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ramrunner2/PAContender,

I know PAContender so I trust what you guys are saying. And I have not doubt the cost for fuel and such. But the question asked was the cost difference between having a boat on the water vs trailer. If you keep you boat on a trailer, you still buy fuel (50-75cents cheaper), you still have to replace the water separators, impellers, wash the boat, etc. So my point was the cost difference between having 36 Contender on a trailer and having my boat in the water is not a 1000 dollars a foot a year. I do not know anything about inboard diesel so if thats the cost then thats the cost.


Joe


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

the cost of deck shoes alone can be staggering.......... crocs just don't get in on sportfishers 

yup!......... $1000 per foot every year sounds about right


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Whoa them's some right expensive deck shoes, BF. 

Two granders juss on yer feet! 









But as to marina versus trailering, it is true the a real marina can be expensive, although there are all kinds of deals. One old boy down here on SPI found a sweet deal $250 per month on a nice slip, maybe $300 by now.

That's about the same as Sea Ranch Marina does for dry storage on their forklift launching service, I'd expect, although much over 30 I don't think they can handle as good. I think they even rinse the boat off included in the price.

Now trailering is cheaper but there can be hidden costs, like bearing maintenance, extra gasoline towing all that tonnage, ramp fees, trailer registration, and stuff like that - not to mind an extra half hour of work launching a bigger boat and screaming about the low water and potholes you can get your wheels stuck in. That's an extra half-hour is there is no wait, no line, and a good place to park (good luck on the big summer weekends).

So save a ton of money but watch that temper!

And buy good shoes, for heaven's sake...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

If you are looking for a nice express sportfisher you ought to check out my 33' Blackfin Combi. Great boat at a great price. It will also out ride most any boat under 40' and gets 1 mpg at 23 knots. I spent a little over 40 K on the boat in the last year. But I did some major refitting of the boat. I replaced the generator, replaced trim tabs with bigger tabs, under water lights, blue courtesy lights, bottom job, motor work, and much more. 

If you buy a boat that has not already had a updating done or been very well maintained, it can be very expensive. If I keep mine I estimate that it is going to cost me around 5k to maintain it this year. But I do most of the work my self. If you pay someone to maintain it will be at least double that. Also I would recomend using Dos Amigos boatworks for all of your haul outs and work being done to the boat. Noe is a great guy and very fair.

David


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I also pay $225 for a 50' slip in Matagorda. I have no problems getting out down there either.

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it...


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

One more thing on the $1,000 a foot. We live 3 hours away. My brother and I both have small children. We barley have enough time to get away to fish on the weekends. We are not able to do a whole lot of the maintenance needed ourselves. 

If we did the washing, waxing, oil changes, and small repairs ourself you could probably come closer to $5-600 a month per foot. Maybe less depending on your mechanical skills. I actually like doing that stuff but don't have the time to keep the boat running and fish.

We knew we would have to pay someone to take care of those items and factored it in to our budget. That is why we have a 37 instead of a 46.

Sam


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

just remember you might get a great deal but you're going to have to give it way when you're done with it ... as gas continues it's upward spiral the market is going to continue to errode for bigger gas sportsfishing boats..


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

If you can't sit on the back and let $100 bills fly away with out hurting you .....you can't afford it IMHO

joker


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

ramrunner2 said:


> For a twin screw diesel with a 9KW generator that you put 2-300 hours a year on, that figure is not too high. Last year we payed $2.65 for diesel. This year it will be $4+, so 30% fuel increase over last year.
> 
> We change the oil every 100 hours, have 2 AC's, a freezer compressor for the cockpit freezer, 4 8D batteries, wax the gelcoat twice a year, wax the metal 3-4 times a year, wash the boat 2-3 times a month, New botom evey 18 months, pull and clean the raw water cooling system every 24 months, impellers, belts, and on and on and on. A twin screw inboard is a different game.
> 
> Sam


Sam,

What size boat do you have under 40' that is using a 9kw? You must be moving some serious A/C. I assume you have 6tones at least for a 9KW.

Or is that to power the freezers, A/C, microwave, lights? If you are going through 4 8D's a yr you have something not wired correctly. IMHO... That is a lot to go through in a yr...

Or are you doing complete over hauls every yr?

Thanks for any info.

John


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

ramrunner2 said:


> One more thing on the $1,000 a foot. We live 3 hours away. My brother and I both have small children. We barley have enough time to get away to fish on the weekends. We are not able to do a whole lot of the maintenance needed ourselves.
> 
> If we did the washing, waxing, oil changes, and small repairs ourself you could probably come closer to $5-600 a month per foot. Maybe less depending on your mechanical skills. I actually like doing that stuff but don't have the time to keep the boat running and fish.
> 
> ...


This answers my last question to you. Sorry about that. I should have read more.

Looking back I think I should have gone for the 46' and not the 37', not a lot of difference in gear. I hold 550gal in my 37'. A 46' would have been about same maint wise. Slip cost they same. electric the same, fule the same and I would have had a lot more room.

I can also see where if you have someone work on the boat, it will be 1000 a month, if not more. Agree 100%

DIY is 1/2. I am 500 a month on mine when it is broken down on a spread sheet.

John


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

$1000 a month per foot is very high. Maybe more like a $1000 a month total. Unless major repairs need to be done.

David


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Striker Fisher said:


> This answers my last question to you. Sorry about that. I should have read more.
> 
> Looking back I think I should have gone for the 46' and not the 37', not a lot of difference in gear. I hold 550gal in my 37'. A 46' would have been about same maint wise. Slip cost they same. electric the same, fule the same and I would have had a lot more room.
> 
> ...


We don't go through the batteries every year, I was just listing all the stuff we got that needs constant maint. The 9kw genset came with the boat from the factory. It is probably a little more than we need.

We do a lot of little things that cost extra. The cleaner you want it, the more it costs. On the engines though, most manufacturers reccomend pulling and serviceing the aftercoolers, heat exchangers, gear oil coolers, fuel coolers, and oil coolers every 1,000 hours or 2 years, which ever comes first. For most recreational boaters, that is every 2 years.

My figures come from a couple of years average of everything done to the boat. Some years it is half of what it will be in others. Sooner or later though, all that work needs to be done.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Dark 30 said:


> Considering stepping up from a trailerable center console to a sportfisher w/ twin inboards (probably gasoline), generator, a/c, etc... in the 35' - 40' range. I know the maintenance, slip & repair costs can be high but would like to get some real world numbers from those that are there or have been there...
> 
> Thanks!!


the "real world number$" aren't nearly as important as your ability to be able to ignore'em and not even think about'em....... imo

'ts what works for me anyway

if i thot about expense$, kept record$ of'em, and did spreadsheet$ and sech...........
i'd prolly have a '4 sale' sign on the suckuh

i only keep records of maintainence and repairs.... no co$t record$ or spreadsheet$ of monthly bill$

if i ever sat and thot about all that '$$$$$$$$$$$$' i wouldn't have a sportfisher and some o'the best times-o'my-life enjoying it 

i WILL say that with the price o'fuel nowadays, i do try and take advantage of those that volunteer to help with that expense for offshore trips even tho that part's less than just-a-drop-in-the-bucket compared to overall ownership of a sportfisher............ i ain't looking for anyone to help support my habit.......... just those that'd like to share the enjoyment of offshore fishing on a sportfisher









there's a lot to be said for going in style and comfort imo but i just can't bring myself to sit around and fret over what it's co$ting me

good luck in whatever you do!...... (and i too would suggest diesel for anything 35'+)


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

ramrunner2 said:


> We don't go through the batteries every year, I was just listing all the stuff we got that needs constant maint. The 9kw genset came with the boat from the factory. It is probably a little more than we need.
> 
> We do a lot of little things that cost extra. The cleaner you want it, the more it costs. On the engines though, most manufacturers reccomend pulling and serviceing the aftercoolers, heat exchangers, gear oil coolers, fuel coolers, and oil coolers every 1,000 hours or 2 years, which ever comes first. For most recreational boaters, that is every 2 years.
> 
> My figures come from a couple of years average of everything done to the boat. Some years it is half of what it will be in others. Sooner or later though, all that work needs to be done.


Gotya... thanks for the info.

John


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> the "real world number$" aren't nearly as important as your ability to be able to ignore'em and not even think about'em....... imo
> 
> 'ts what works for me anyway
> 
> ...


Bill Fisher Ive been wondering this for a long time....what kinda boat do you run?


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> custom 126' Sport Fish....... powered by twin paxman 12v185 (3500 HP)


you call that a sportfisher


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

yup!...... see the outriggers? 

oops!...... that's the one i run in my dreams

here's mine


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

'That your house?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

crawfishking said:


> 'That your house?


on the left...... that' just the theatre room on the right (garage and slave's quarter's in background)

LOL!

nope, that's the old McAfee place (McAfee Virus Scan)........ he sold it and a few other places to buy'imself an island

i'm around the corner from there


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

$1000 per foot is accurate as RamRunner and OTE said unless you have a lot of time and enjoy tinkering on a boat two to three days a week. That is just R&M, boat washing/waxing, annual haul out, slip rental, and insurance. No fuel, bait, ice, lures, or rods/reels. Good insurance will be close to $300 per month alone.

Before we purchased our Cabo I was told by many of experienced boat owners that $1000 per foot was a safe budgetary number to use. I didn't agree with them and thought it was closer to $500/ft. Now I know.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Typo - I meant $900/month for insurance.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

I remember it being for sale a few years ago. Never heard who bought it.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Blue Water Roughneck said:


> Typo - I meant $900/month for insurance.


over $10K-a-year for insurance alone????!!

who's your policy with??????........... Lloyd's Of London?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't own a Cabo but my 37' boat does not cost no way near that (not including payments), And we maintain our boat to the highest, only pull out once a year. I gues all boats are different. But if I owned a 700K 35' Cabo I would guess 37k a year would be right.

900 a month for insurance is crazy that must be a typo. Or that might be what it cost for a 700K boat mine is only worth 200k.

Joe


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

jdusek said:


> 900 a month for insurance is crazy that must be a typo. Or that might be what it cost for a 700K boat mine is only worth 200k.
> 
> Joe


imo that's not reasonable unless the boat's 'current worth' is a $1mil (and you live aboard it as a primary residence or you charter and that includes liablility too)


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> yup!...... see the outriggers?
> 
> oops!...... that's the one i run in my dreams
> 
> here's mine


haha the rigs are on the second level!!

still a very nice rig bill fisher now i can sleep at night


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

My boat is a 33 Blackfin Combi. I pay 3K a year for insurance. There is no doubt that these boats cost more to take care of. But it all evans out compared to trailering. I am selling because I live to far away to maitain myself. But I will definitly miss the ride and comfort of a sportfisher. If I ever live closer to the coast I will buy another Blackfin.

David


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

KG2 said:


> haha the rigs are on the second level!!


it's hard to tell from the pic, but my outriggers are on the 2nd level too....

i gotta climb the tower to the upper helm set'em out

(and rest assured i do that before i get the end o'the jetties
on rough days )


----------



## Double Trouble 1 (Mar 19, 2013)

You can dry stack fountain 38 and most everything else that was mentioned... Around 15$ per foot 38 x 15=570$. Thats a phone call and the boats in the water fueled, iced, batteries charged. That's drop the boat off, hand over the keys, have your engines flushed and boat rinsed. It's awesome and I do it in Surfside Marina in Freeport and its incredible.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

You do realize this is a 5 yr old thread?


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

*$$$*

We own a Bertram 35. I've owned several outboards and yes they are much less expensive to keep but I would not trade the comfort of a heavy (25000 lb.) twin diesel inboard convertible for another outboard ever. Air conditioned comfort all the way for me thanks! Fuel burn is approx. 1 nmpg. @24 knots in 2-3 ft. seas. Its dry, stable and comfortable. Having a bridge to drive from up high is a big plus because of the visibility. Slip fee's can range anywhere from $125-$400 per mo. depending on where you berth it. We have the bottom repainted every three years ($1500 good hard bottom paint is a must) and we pay a diver ($125) to clean the bottom once every two months in the winter and once per month in summer. The diver also takes care of the zincs at the same time. We do our own engine maintenance which includes sea water impellers, oil / filter changes, fuel filters, sea strainers, air seps, aftercooler and heat exchanger cleaning, and engine zincs. I don't know what maintenance costs run for the new high power outboards but I'm sure like everything else, when you need a mechanic its not cheap and there's not much on an outboard that I know how to fix. IMO the worst mistake you could make would be to buy an older inboard boat with tired gas guzzlers thinking you'll repower with diesel in a couple of years. Its hard enough to keep up with all the maintenance on a well kept sport fisher without starting off already behind the curve so to speak. If you're looking to buy a convertible sportfish then spend the coin up front and get a good one otherwise you'll spend all your time and money x-2 trying to fix it. If you're on a tight budget then outboards might be the best option for you but if you go into your purchase with your eyes open and due the necessary steps to insure your new boat is in top shape you'll be money ahead in the long run. Get a hull survey and engine survey done by a reputable surveyor, its money well spent and you could be very sorry if you don't. They don't call them gas guzzlers for nothing, buy a diesel if there's any way you can afford it. Our boat burns 24 gal per hr. at 24 knots, with 454 gas engines that figure would increase to 36 gal per hr.


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

*oops!*



Ruthless53 said:


> You do realize this is a 5 yr old thread?


My reply was eight years old, I just copied and pasted it  Its good to get the last word in for a change.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Shoot, I'm glad this old thread resurfaced. I'm in the process of researching the next boat I'm getting, and whether to go inboard express/SF or CC. Definitely helped to read this thread... There are some great deals on used inboard boats out there, but all I've ever dealt with are outboards so will probably stick with that route. Most likely will do a 33 Invincible at this point, but still a little ways out from actually pulling the trigger.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Absolut said:


> Shoot, I'm glad this old thread resurfaced. I'm in the process of researching the next boat I'm getting, and whether to go inboard express/SF or CC. Definitely helped to read this thread... There are some great deals on used inboard boats out there, but all I've ever dealt with are outboards so will probably stick with that route. Most likely will do a 33 Invincible at this point, but still a little ways out from actually pulling the trigger.


Check out Chase This's boat he has for sale. Express pursuit that has alot of fishing room and a nice air conditioned cabin for sleeping. Best of both worlds.

If your looking at an inboard look at the 34' sea vee listed in the classifeds. They are awesome machines with a great ride and the reliability of twin diesels!!


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

some say.."if you have to ask, you can't afford it". 
On a constructive note, it's not just the expenses in my opinion, it's the expenses vs how much you will take advantage and use the asset.
If cost of ownership (not including actual operational costs) is say only 10K a year and you use it once, it's a very poor idea. But if it's twice as much - say it's $20K a year and you use it 20 times a year, it's a better equation.
So having others who are willing and able to go with you consistenly is a factor almost as important in the euqation as the expenses, IMO.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

I was a deck hand for my boss who was selling his 65 hat and this guy came to look at it and on the test drive he started in on the cost of this and the cost of that. I guess it was a show of wealth and egos but my boss took out his money clip and started tossing over 100$ bills watching this guys reactions and said if you can't afford to do this you don't need this boat. yelled up at the captain to take her to the dock. He sold the boat but it wasn't to that guy. 
And yes we went looking for the money after they left


----------

